# 1971 GTO Brake Problems



## revOlg1206 (Oct 31, 2009)

Hello, i recently bought a 1971 GTO that has a Chevrolet 350 engine in it with a 600 holley carb. I have been trying to get it running until i can get an authentic engine to go in it but my problem is that when i have it running just in idle it does fine but if i step on the brake pedal the rpms drop dramatically and if i keep holding the brake pedal it will completely die and not want to restart again. I had it on the road on day and when i had to come to a stop and hit the brake the same thing happened the rpms dropped and it died. I first thought that the idle may have been set too low so i stepped that up and it didn't help, i have no vacuum leaks or anything like that either, and i thought that it may be the brake light switch, but yet again i replaced that and no luck, i am completely out of ideas hopefully someone will have a solution to this problem. thanks


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Sounds like the booster has a leak, try to block off the vacuum hose going to the booster and see if that helps. The brakes will still work, you'll just have to apply more force on the pedal.


----------



## revOlg1206 (Oct 31, 2009)

ok ill definitely try that, thank you for your input, if it turns out thats not the problem what else do you think it may could be .


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If the problem only happens when you step on the brakes, the booster is your problem.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

X2. You have a bad power brake booster.


----------

